

Show HN: Give tiled maps interactivity in phaser.io - oneweekwonder
https://github.com/Morabaraba/Prison/

======
oneweekwonder
Saw phaser getting some love a week or two ago and I wanted to show this toy.
But I dragged my feet with sharing it.

